# TT Fonts in Pe Design Next real bad quaality



## SAS73 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am trying to create a simple logo in the PE design Next,
I found TT Font that matching logo, Using font creator to create a font. 
On the monitor lettering looks good, but on the fabric it`s horrible , more amazingly different heights of the letters ...
Poor quality.
Tried different software Decostudio,
Same problems. Help please!

Actual sew-out picture below.... brrr...


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have PE-Design 8.0, but I am sure it is similar.

Some TT fonts just seem to not work as well as other, it might be as simple as trying another font.

However here are some things that may help.

First thing I would try is to go to the _True type attribute setting_ and change that font to bold.

Other things you might want to try is playing around with adjusting the sensitivity when in the the_ stitch to block_ mode. You can also play around adjusting the density, and under sewing. 

All of these can change the appearance to where you might get it to where you like it. Many times I have had to try some different combinations in order to get a font to look better.

Good luck.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Just curious, what font were you using?


----------



## SAS73 (Feb 11, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> Just curious, what font were you using?


I tried 3 TT fonts with the same pure result 

1 Eurostyle Bold
2 Square 721 Bold
3 Maximus

Thanks


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Try _Franklin Gothic Heavy_. It might look similar to what you need, and I have had nice results using it.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I think you are using a PR-650, correct?

You might also want to try using the fonts that are on your machine, they often seem to come out cleaner.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Whenever you digitize fonts, you have to understand pull and push compensation. If you use a digitized font that is specifically for small type, you will notice that "on screen" it does not look right, but it will sew out fine. If you look at the example above, you will see that columns "push" out at the ends. We all know that columns become thinner but as you lay stitches side by side the build up and push out the ends. The solution is to end the vectors a little short of the end. How much will depend on the fabric, the density and how well you stabilize the fabric.

If you look at this example, you can see 4mm text and how far off the baseline the digitizing looks. This job was sewn on knit, and all the works is way correct on the fabric. If you do a TrueType conversion, you will have to move the nodes yourself. A general rule is to "cut off" 1 to 2 10ths or about the thickness of one thread on columns that are about 1mm wide. Columns that are wider or that have more density may need more. Use a grid or reference lines in your software to give you berings. Do a sew-out and you will see how much to compensate for. On text that is 7 to 15mm, you can often get the same effect by just adding more pull comp. Small text... you don't have the room.

Another problem with true type, is how the sections connect. If you look at the corners, they are not joined together like they would be if the were digitized by a pro and saved as a keyboard font. You either have to adjust the vectors(nodes) or learn to punch it yourself.


----------



## ecampbell (Jul 14, 2010)

Great tips, zoom_monster, I was all fired up to post, but you've covered it handily.


----------

